# ***OFFICIAL*** Mark Hominick vs. Chan Sung Jung Pre/Post Fight Discussion



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

*Please conduct all discussion regarding this fight in this topic. All other threads will be merged.*​


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

love the Zombie but Hominick should take this.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Hominick is gonna put a serious beating on the Korean Zombie...lets hope he truly lives up to his name cuz before the Garcia rematch he got put to sleep by Roop with a wicked head kick.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

Hominick got beat by Hioki twice, Jungs best chance is to get it to the ground. He's capable of being crafty on the ground as we've seen.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I hope Zombie takes this but Marks hands are just too good, I think he lands often and puts Jung .


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Hominick should be able to pick him apart standing but he has been very vulnerable to submissions in the past. I think Mark has greatly improved his BJJ but it still isn't as good as KZ's.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

This is going to be a war, I think this might not only be FOTN but possibly another FOTY candidate. I love both of these guys and I know both are going to bring it. I think this will be closer than people think. I could see the Zombie winning this one.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I see Hominick easily picking apart KZ.


----------



## Thane (Dec 9, 2011)

*On the Ground, Jung wins?*

This is going to be FOTN with a doubt. I Got Hominick to take this one in spectuclar fashion! That is unless The Korean Zombie can pull out a crafty submission!


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

Hominick wins this.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Jung is going to get the beating of his life in this one.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

If this goes to the ground, things get interesting, Jung should have the advantage.

Hominick is a serious striker though and should pepper him on the feet, I think the loss of Thompkins is gonna be huge for him though and he's fighting in Toronto again, I'm sure he's coming in more motivated than ever.

Hominick UD.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Hominick via vicious TKO... fast.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

This could be fast!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I don't think there's any reason to think that Hominick just brains Jung in a flash.

Should pick him apart, perhaps take a decision although he could stop him to the body.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> I don't think there's any reason to think that Hominick just brains Jung in a flash.
> 
> Should pick him apart, perhaps take a decision although he could stop him to the body.


Don't rule out a fast sub either!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Actually I'm starting to think that Jung can take down Hominick and win a decision or submit him....hmm....nah..


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Here we go

Zombie Apocalypse vs Rise of the Machines!

I see Hominick winning an entertaining fight


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Wtf!!!!!!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Holy Shit!

War Kz!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

Destroyed. Epic.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Fast ko in ufc history


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah....


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

What the? AWESOME!


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Holy shit


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Holy Shit!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah that was a clean knockout.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Are you fukking kidding me???? Did that really just happen???​


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Damn, there went my parley bet.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Like I said, the MMA Gods have been trolling all night.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

1 mil credits.... gone


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

Wow! Mental. Was hoping to see a war.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Zzzoooommmmbbbiiiiieeee!!!!!!!!


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Hahahah, i'm good tonight!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Korean Zombie baby!!!!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Haha, freaking bizarro world tonight!


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

That is what happens when you don't keep your hands up. Man, big set back for Hominick. That was amazing!


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

shit just got real


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

if this night carries on like this, we're gunna be seeing those undercard fights again!

That was supposed to be FOtN! 

Congrats Zomb


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Zombie vs Aldo. Make it happen!


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Hahaha! Ludwig doesn't have to protest anymore, a new record has been set. 

How many more Korean Zombie t-shirts will be sold now? Dude is awesome!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

WOOT WAR KOREAN ZOMBIE!!! at least i have gotten 2 correct tonight so far.

Terrible translator


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

As I'm not a betting man - I LOVE this unpredictable stuff 

First twister in UFC history

Fastest KO/TKO in UFC history? (Tied)


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I love KZ, but I wish we could have seen more... this one could have been an epic fight.

Ah, well


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Yeat another bet lost, muahahhaha.
Still haven't one right. :confused05:


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

What a bitchmove by Hominick. Seriously he tried to instantly punch him when they touched gloves and got KTFO, i am happy for that.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

God DAMN that was cool!

That punch was timed PERFECT!!!

KZ FOR LIFE!!!



(Seriously guys, hanging out on twitter all night! @mmaf0rum! Keep me company! :foreveralone: )


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Abrissbirne said:


> What a bitchmove by Hominick. Seriously he tried to instantly punch him when they touched gloves and got KTFO, i am happy for that.


I noticed that, as well. Karma perhaps.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

Abrissbirne said:


> What a bitchmove by Hominick. Seriously he tried to instantly punch him when they touched gloves and got KTFO, i am happy for that.


Yeah my first though was "Wow wtf, really Mark?" Then "ROFL Karma's a bitch!".


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

Happy for the Korean Zombie, event though I was rooting for Hominick.

The punch was timed perfect and there's nothing to argue.

I was hoping to see a longer fight, it would have been epic.

Now it's possible that we can see the Soszynski fight one more time


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Only thing that sucks about this is we'll get another replay from the prelims  damnit


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Canadians giving Kim Sung Jung high fives on his way back to the locker room was funny. lol


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

shitty deal, was rooting for Hominick since I train at his gym. Love watching Korean Zombie though.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Budhisten said:


> As I'm not a betting man - I LOVE this unpredictable stuff
> 
> First twister in UFC history
> 
> Fastest KO/TKO in UFC history? (Tied)


Philippou and Pokrajac shouldn't be considered unpredictable IMO

:thumbsup:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Trix said:


> Canadians giving Kim Sung Jung high fives on his way back to the locker room was funny. lol


Give credit where credit is due. Riot afterward.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Abrissbirne said:


> What a bitchmove by Hominick. Seriously he tried to instantly punch him when they touched gloves and got KTFO, i am happy for that.


Are you joking? They touched gloves and then started fighting. It wasn't a bitch move at all. :thumbsdown:​


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

TraMaI said:


> God DAMN that was cool!
> 
> That punch was timed PERFECT!!!
> 
> ...


Followed :hug:


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

So much awesomeness. I love Korean zombie but I'm sad for losing 1 mil credits. I don't know which direction to go


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

AJClark said:


> Followed :hug:


Awesome! Keep up the conversation with me man


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> Riot afterward.


:laugh: I spit on my monitor. Thanks.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

UFC record, right?


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Tied with mr. Duffee I believe


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> Tied with mr. Duffee I believe


Dominick was on the ground within 4 seconds, by the 5 seconds Mark he was out, late stoppage by the ref.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Don't find with anger or emotion. I was thinking, "how can Mark possibily lose. Then I thought unless he did something stupid." Then bam...it happened. Hominick should win that fight nine out of ten times. Tough break.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Walker said:


> Are you joking? They touched gloves and then started fighting. It wasn't a bitch move at all. :thumbsdown:​


I disagree. There is an unwritten rule that after touching gloves you completely separate. I don't think Hominick is a bad guy or anything, but that was poetic justice at its finest.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

St.Paul Guy said:


> I disagree. There is an unwritten rule that after touching gloves you completely separate. I don't think Hominick is a bad guy or anything, but that was poetic justice at its finest.


Absolutely agree, he just touched and charged forwards. I thought 'you asshole' when he did that. Trying to catch Zombie off guard.

7 second KO and The Cranberries. <3 Jung.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Karma's a bitch. Sometimes it takes years, sometimes only four seconds.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Mark was just too amped up he isn't a bad guy. Love both guys but all I could do is laugh when I watched this. KZ>Aldo.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

6 seconds, I demand a recheck! :thumb02:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> Don't find with anger or emotion. I was thinking, "how can Mark possibily lose. Then I thought unless he did something stupid." Then bam...it happened. Hominick should win that fight nine out of ten times. Tough break.


 
They don't have to fight 10 times when you have a blank stare on your face after 5 seconds and you start reaching for the refs leg lol. Even if the ref would have held off it would of only bought him a couple more seconds. There are a million other places I would want to be instead of dazed on my back with the Zombie on top. 

I would take that Ko any day instead of me getting twisted in half by the KZ!!


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

Homminick went for a cheap over aggressive shot after touching gloves and paid for it.

Karma is real my friends, it is real and it is a BITCH IN HEAT.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Yeah, it was 6 seconds.


----------

